# input on AVET SX 5.3 MC



## LimpFish (Apr 26, 2010)

whats up guys, im thinking about buying a AVET SX 5.3 MC this will be the first bait caster iv ever owned. questions; is it good for my first bait caster or should i go with a reel thats not conventional and get one with a guide? i have zero experience with these types of reels they just look so damn intimidateing. also is there a better reel that i can get a avet for 240 right now. thanks guys for any imput.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*That's too much.*

Limp, an Avet is one fine reel. It, however takes taming. I static magged mine and cast a cheap line because of the bird nest I knew I would get. Never threw the MC. I will say this, if this is your first conventional then get ready for blowups. You gonna have to put time in at a casting field and practice. Area shops like Gregs Bait Shop will treat you right. 
Good folks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

If you really serious about conventional reels get one. You won't blow it....


----------



## ste6168 (Aug 30, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> If you really serious about conventional reels get one. You won't blow it....


I have looked at the SX MC also and I really like it, although I think I am going to get a Saltist 20H instead! I have heard the MC versions of Avets are a lot easier to throw than their non-magged counterparts!


----------



## ste6168 (Aug 30, 2009)

LimpFish said:


> whats up guys, im thinking about buying a AVET SX 5.3 MC this will be the first bait caster iv ever owned. questions; is it good for my first bait caster or should i go with a reel thats not conventional and get one with a guide? i have zero experience with these types of reels they just look so damn intimidateing. also is there a better reel that i can get a avet for 240 right now. thanks guys for any imput.


Hey John, I didn't even realize this was you asking. If you would like to throw that Abu C4 you saw me out with a few times before making the dive, you are more than welcome. I have some other Abu's on my catfish and smaller rods that you could also throw. As for baitcasters, I only have Abu's now though!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I've had a Avet SX since year two and static magged it.It's a fine caster but I think you have a lot of other better options.I haven't seen the mag control Avet but I'll assume it's like any other Avet lever drag reel.They can be a pain to get adjusted to cast and have the right drag settings. You loose drag by backing off the settings to make it easier to cast but have little control over the drag settings compared to a star drag reel.
I would look at the Penn 525,Diawa's or ABU's before I got a lever drag reel.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I've got an SX MC the thing is great you cannot blow it up. If you can get one for 240 do it you won't be sorry.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Avet SX MC reels can be had right now NIB for $199.....


----------



## vanquish (Jan 15, 2010)

The SX MC's are really smooth and you shouldn't have any problems with casting them. Just start out on the #5 setting and work your way down. I usually stick with the #2 or #3 setting. You can find all kinds of uses for these reels once you have one. And like AbuMike says you can get them for $200 now; I just ordered a second one.


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

magged its a great reel.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a 525 and just got a 5.3 SX non MC. I cant comment on the Avet MC but the 525 is a great casting reel. 

What are you planning on using the reel for? What kind of rod are you pairing this with?


----------



## LimpFish (Apr 26, 2010)

i plan on doing pier fishing mostly and surf if maybee twice a year. im planing on putting it on a tica 9 or 10 fter.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm sure the Avet would work well for that application. Cant beat the build quality on them for the price. :beer:


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

Made in USA ! 

You can't blow up a Avet SX MC. They are a well built, smooth reel. Not the cheapest reel out there, but will last a lifetime. Great first timers reel. I let a freind borrow a couple of my SX MC reels who had never thrown anything but spinners, he wanted one when he got home. 

My .02 


Fishhook


----------



## RegDunlop (Apr 1, 2008)

I just picked one up, and I love it. The only draw back is there is little to no spool flange, so while the MC helps with the spool slowing down without blowing up, i still control it with my thumb on the spool/line.

:fishing:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

They can be a pain to get adjusted to cast and have the right drag settings. You loose drag by backing off the settings to make it easier to cast but have little control over the drag settings compared to a star drag reel.

bent hook,can you explain more?
i thought a lever drag would be easier drag wise.
i was going to use it for long distance surf casting but now i have 2nd thoughts.


----------



## surfratt66 (May 12, 2010)

i have an avet sx mc it is a freakin winch and a hell of a caster i love worth every penny and now that there on sale thats another reason to buy one and made in the usa


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

fish bucket 
In the morning I'll get my Avet out and run some drag test on it with different settings.
On a star wheel drag like a penn 525 or ABU 6500 you can adjust the spool freeplay with a knob on the side of the reel and it doesn't effect the drag.
On a lever wind reel the adjustment knob also effects the amout of drag and free spool.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks for doing that.


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

the mc cast is the way to go with avets, however i have thrown static magged ones, and they throw about the same.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm glad I put this in word as I just lost most of the post.
There are four different settings for the lever drag,free,bait,strike and full.There is a adjustment knob above the handle that goes from 1 to 12.As you increase the numbers from 1 on up to 12 the drag increases and so does the tension on the spool except when it’s in free spool.
There readings are from a 2nd generation Avet SX with 5.0.1 gears with a static mag.Just a magnetic that I glued in the case for better control while casting.
In free spool they reel never had any tension that I could tell at any of the 1-12 settings.
The drag settings were all adjusted in free spool and checked in bait,strike and full.
Setting #3 bait less then 1 lb strike 5 1/2 lbs full 8 1/2lbs
Setting#6 bait less then 1 lb strike 7 1/2 lbs full 11lbs
Setting#11 bait 2lbs strike 9 ¼ lbs full 12 ½ lbs
Setting #12 bait 5lbs strike 12 1/2lbs full 12 1/2lbs
In free spool the reels appears to cast about the same in any setting,I made several cast out back but could only throw about 90 yards before I took out someone’s roof or dog.
The first thing you will notice is that it seems to be harder to wind in line as there is tension on the reel,this is common with lever drag reels so you’ll just have to get use to it.
You can see,as you increase the setting number higher, you get more drag but you are also locked into that setting where a star wheel drag you can adjust at any time.Where it makes a big difference is when you put your rod in a sand spike or leaning against the rail of a pier.My son has his setting at #4 so he has a little drag in the bait setting with the clicker on,and can bump up to 6lbs at strike or 9lbs at full drag.But, he won’t get the full range of the drag because of the low setting.
This is from the Avet site:
(9 lb Max Drag on Strike with Free Spool, max of up to 14#'s measured at full.)
The problem is how much drag is there in the bait mode,as you lower the setting for a bait mode you lose drag overall.Since I fish from a pole holder or off a pier rail,my main setting is going to be the bait mode.
These are great little reels and do cast close to the Penn’s ,Diawa’s and ABU’s but they were designed for the west coast boaters that kept the rod in their hand and could bump the drags all the way up.
If they made a lever drag like on the TLD’s where it slides thru the whole range instead of just 3 stops(bait,strike,full)I would be all for it.They do come in pretty colors though. 
If you do pretty much the same type of fishing and don't have to change the settings it would be a good reel to own.
I noticed that you said it would be your first baitcaster reel.I would look into spinning reels as they have come a long ways in the past five years.A good spinning reel will have a lot more drag then a baitcaster reel.They don't backlash and they cast pretty good at night without fear of a backlash.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I have the Avet SX MC, and if anything it is very tame.

It should not be a problem for a beginner to throw this reel.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

good report!
as i mainly hold my rod when baitfishing the drag is not too much of a problem.
as long as free spool doesn't change i can deal with the rest.
this is far from my first conventional,it is my first lever drag.
thanks again


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mark G said:


> I have the Avet SX MC, and if anything it is very tame.
> 
> It should not be a problem for a beginner to throw this reel.



ditto....i had an original and it was a hand full if you weren't careful but the MC is nice, nice.


----------

